# Another SC Driveway Haunt 2013



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

First, I want to thank all my fellow haunters for inspiring me. You folks are so talented, and I wish I had half the creativity most of you possess. I have no aritistic ability nor mechanical skills, so I borrow what I can from all of you. Thanks for letting me pick some of your brains and for your encouraging words. I don't have many props in this video, but what I am offering are many close-up scares and High School kids doing there best to make others' Halloween a most memorable one.
This most likely will be the last Haunted House we build in our driveway. As I told JDubbya earlier, our driveway ain't gettin' no bigger ... but the crowds certainly are. My son is going off to college next year and I will no longer be able to depend on him and his energetic friends to scare the visitors. It was fun and memorable while it lasted. This does not mean I am giving up my favorite holiday as the passion is still there. I will still decorate and try to impress the young TOTers and who knows, maybe a charity will want to revive the HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR one day. I'm having too much fun and meeting great people to give up now! Thanks y'all for letting me be part of this community. You rock!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With those kind of scares, you don't need a lot of props


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine scares!! I would have been freaked by the arm hallway, afraid some of them were real, were they?


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

That looks like much closer to a paid haunt with all the jump scares you had. How may folks came by last year? All included.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Talk about going out on a high note! Wow! Always one of my favorite haunts! Really loved the arm hallway. Were they latex/silicone/wax? The snake projection was just downright creepy! Loved the "big guy" with the mask holding the baby doll. Looked like a Death Studios mask if I'm not mistaken. The drop panel and other wall scares were perfect. I know your son is going off to school but if there is anyway to keep that going, I'd do it. Enlist other kids or even adults to come help you. That is too good to let go of! Another awesome job my friend!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

*Top notch as always!!!* My three are in college but the haunt lives on......
Can't wait to see next years video!!!!


----------



## Ashford Estate (Nov 26, 2013)

This awesome stuff! Even better, you are a fellow SC haunter!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for watching our video and for the compliments.

HAIRAZOR, none of the arms were real. I thought about it, but the last thing I wanted was an accusation of inappropriate touching. Most people did ask that same question.


JACKSONVILLE HAUNTER, thanks for the compliment, but this was just a free haunt I build in my driveway every year. We had about 800 come through. We only build this and open it just for Halloween night.

JDUBBYA, the hands were made of latex. They felt creepy enough to be real as they brushed against your patron's face as they made their way down the narrow 2' hallway. You are correct, that was a Death Studios mask we used on the guy holding the baby doll. Thanks for your words of encouragement about the show must go on.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That was awesome! Great Job!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very well done! Loved your actors enthusiasm - especially the woman in the casket - she was great!

:jol:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Normally I am not much for an actor heavy haunt, but you have some really well done scenes there. Very very effective use of your actors and a lot of misdirection from the looks of it. It looks really good. The guy stroking the doll was really spooky. And I loved the hall of hands. Some really imaginative stuff.

Great film too by the way.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonderful work on this and I am sure there will be lots of sad people when it is not around this year.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW...very cool! I always love it when the older children get more scared than their parents. And it's very wise that you chose to lock up the maniacal clowns...the silly things. 
And I agree with everyone, the arm hallway was fantastic!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! You rock! Talk about talented and inspiring. You have a fantastic haunt. I'm sure everyone will miss the haunt, but I understand you're wanting a break. I love the hall of hands and the snakes on the floor. You all did a great job.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow!! Impressive!  Absolutely loved every second of it!! Way to represent sunny SC!!  Proud that you live near me! 
I haven't built anything in months. Your haunt definitely has me in the mood, again. So, thank you....... skipping out to the garage... 

oh... I am stealing some of your ideas.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Cathy. No need to steal any of my ideas, you have plenty to keep you busy with the Asylum. I plan on coming by to check your house er asylum out again this year. Folks, this lady does her house up RIGHT!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic haunt....love all of the elements!
Well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! I have to say, that was really impressive. I really liked your actors behind the drop panels...my favorite was the mental patient behind the medicine cabinet mirror....
Very effective scares, great make up and really cool of you to put on. I bet the neighborhood LOVES you!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love seeing their faces.....


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration.

What a great gift for your neighborhood. Those kids will remember this for their whole lives. Great job!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Amazingly disturbing. You are to be admired.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow that's awesome! I love their reactions!


----------

